# TT Gallery - broken again



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

Username not found....


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

it's an SQL problem - the database cannot look down below 5 foot. It will not have seen you standing there.

:lol: :lol: :lol:

:wink: :wink:


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

jacTT225 said:


> it's an SQL problem - the database cannot look down below 5 foot. It will not have seen you standing there.
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> :wink: :wink:


I agree - its a stacking problem...... Cuban heels required for you ma' lad.


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

No need to drag yourselves up to my level boys... 8)


----------

